# The Found puppies Secret and Solo!!



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I thought maybe some of you would like to see updated pictures of the 2 pups I kept. Secret my little male and Solo the girl. Yes I decided to keep her. I loved her so much and I felt that since she was really shy she might need different training. So far she is doing really well. She isnt too fond of children or little dogs she backs away from both. So I will be taking her to the park once a week to get her exposed to children. Secret is very out going and friendly. He seems to love everyone he meets.









This is Solo. Her and Secret really look nothing alike.









Here we were working her recall the first time I had her off leash at the Walker Community Center we were playing fetch too she is a good retriever.








I have never see a pup that love to walk on balance beams as much as she does. SHe kept walking on the curb here it was so cute.









This is Secret.








He has really big ears I hope he grows into them. Right now he is kind of comical looking. But he has the sweet personality.








He is watching my sons dog swim at Garfield Lake.








He didnt going swimming here but he does like to swim. I have taken him a few times with Jige.

I hope you enjoy the pictures. My goal is to do agility with Secret and tracking and Search and Rescue with Solo. I have wanted a search and rescue dog for sometimeand I think this little girl will fit the bill. I need to work on her socialization but she is great with obstacles and she always has her nose to the ground.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, you kept two of them! Such lucky puppies!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes I was only going to keep Secret but I feel head over heals in love with Solo and then when people started coming out to see them she would shy away she was submissive and I felt that in the wrong hands she might become that dog that is just tied out in the backyard. She is coming out of shell some I have taken a few times now that she has all her shots( parvo is raging on the rez right now). I have a lot of work in store for me with getting her to accept people readily but I am up to the challenge.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww!! I'm so happy for you!! I can't wait to watch Solo and Secret grow up


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Yep, they're still adorable! Glad to see they're doing so well.
I'm glad to hear that you're keeping Solo, too. If she's that shy, it's probably a good thing that she's staying with you. I'd be afraid that the wrong owner could ruin her.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Really pleased for you that you've decided to keep the 2 of them, that's lovely  they're going to have lots of fun growing up together!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes I was worried about the finding the perfect owner for her. Sometimes you think you found the best home and it ends up all wrong even tho I told everyone to call or email me if they had troubles with the pups I would be more than willing to help them out. 

It is hard to have 2 young pups I have to make time for tehm seperately every day to train plus I have BaWaaJige that I am trying to get ready for a hunt test. Oh well I am doing the best I can.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

It looks like you're going to be very busy, but in a very fun way! What lucky (and cute) pups!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They are precious! I can see why you fell in love with both of them.


----------



## cody and munsons mom (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh my god I love Secret he's amazing! He so lucky he found you and got a great home. So many animals not so lucky. Good Luck with your new addition:wavey:


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

They are so darn cute! And they are SO lucky you decided to keep them!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*General V*

General V

God Bless you for keeping Secret and Solo-what very lucky dogs they are to have you for a Dad. They are both adorable!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It looks like your cute pups have hit the jackpot.
congratualtions to you all.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

When I was a little girl, I always loved the little black dogs that had the white on their chests-and that look still holds a special place in my heart. Glad your heart had room to save her too!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They are so cute. I'm glad you kept the little girl. I have been wondering how you were all doing. Now you owe us a Jige update and pictures.

And I LOVE Secret's ears...


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I posted up one picture of Jige from the other night. Right now he is giving me a run for my money in the training arena...lol. 

Thank you all for the sweet posts on the pups. They are super cute I think and very active helping to loose some wieght ( thats a good thing).


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

You're a wonderful person! What beautiful little pups.


----------

